

The Amazon email marketing experience - runcougar
http://blog.getvero.com/guides/the-amazon-experience/

======
junto
Really fascinating breakdown and some really good ideas to take away if you
are running a startup. The bit about frequency and habit forming was new to
me. Now I know how to start regularly flossing. My dentist will be happy.

I also realised I don't get any of these emails. I've completely unsubscribed
from all marketing emails long ago. Nice to see that preference is being
respected. Of course some of the transactional email semi masquerading as
marketing we'll give a pass to for the time being.

The only unwanted emails I do get are from the various Amazon
partner/affiliate programs. I signed up to the various programs (US, UK, CA,
DE, JP, FR) a number of years ago for a specific idea I had, but it never took
off. Now I can't delete those affiliate accounts and I'm not allowed to
unsubscribe from all those French, German, etc, emails from Amazon affiliates,
so instead they get sent straight to the spam/bin using a Gmail filter.

